# So much better and here to help!



## HLdolph (Jul 9, 2013)

Hello everyone,

This is my first post on DPselfhelp, and didn't have an account till last night. However, I have been sulking round the website for about 9 months, which is when my illness started. Last night I started writing up my own story and recovery but to be honest, it was incredibly long and I didn't feel like I could offer anyone anything new than what has already been said better by others on this site.

I decided to delete the post. However this morning, I thought, but what if I could still help someone without saying everything that has already been said? Just one person. And that's why I've written this post.

I am 19, female and I live in the UK. My DP/DR (I have dealt with both) came on after taking mdma last October (2012.) I cannot say I am 100% better, but I would say 80% and feel like my life couldn't be further from what it was at the beginning of my condition.

As I said, I really cannot offer any new suggestions on how to recover from DP/DR that aren't already on this site, but if there is anyone who has specific questions, or anyone who perhaps know their condition came about drug use, I would be really happy to answer anything. One of the things that I felt helped me was talking to someone in my situation which I did through tumblr. I would love to be that person for one of you.

So yeah, any specific questions I would really like to be of help.

HL xxx


----------



## SheWontFollow (Apr 16, 2013)

Hello! My question is what symptoms did you have and what symptoms are still around?


----------



## crookedtimber (Jul 11, 2013)

Hey thanks for your post. I'm new to this forum too and have have been dealing with DP/DR experiences mostly in social settings for just over a year. My first DP/DR experience was after smoking marijuana in Amsterdam. I live in London. It would be good to talk to someone else from the UK about this 

Jake


----------



## Pmz623 (Sep 15, 2013)

Bump. Come back


----------

